# Burke Cutlery Chef Knife Sheaths



## Mitbud (Jun 11, 2012)

This is a review of two Burke Cutlery wooden sheaths that I received last week. In response to a request on KKF for knives to use as templates. I sent Eamon two eight inch chefs knives (Wusthof classic and Forschner Fibrox). 

To give you a better reference for where my opinions come from, I am a home chef who until 2 years ago only knew European steel and more specifically German profiles. I now have a nice kit of Japanese knives and experience a lot of joy using them when I cook with my friends.

The fit on both knives is snug as the knife is inserted the last 1/4 for a great custom fit. The construction looks like a three piece sandwich. The shape of the Wusthof saya is surprising a first but grew on me very quickly. I like how the knife blade gets to show off in contrast to the wood grain. My favorite feature is the flat on top of the sheath that I can see being very useful in a drawer or on the counter. 

I think making sayas for beater knives like these is a stroke of genius. These are knives more likely found in drawers and I believe there is more value in the Forschner than what it costs. 


Specifications:

3 piece construction made out of Poplar (best guess).

Friction fit on both but option for retaining pin only on Forschner.

Fit and Finish is very good.

Flat top side is very useful in drawer storage.


----------



## Mitbud (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 7910


----------



## Mitbud (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice review, and great pics


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 12, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Nice review, and great pics



+1
They look really thoughtfully designed and well made. The "flat top" feature that allows them to stand up on their spines is brilliant. It wouldn't be too difficult to make a rack for inside a drawer that would hold them and essentially create a modular in-drawer block. (just probably don't want to leave carbon blades in a saya too long).


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice pics! Thanks!

I'm happy you like them. I know the Wusthof one isn't customary, but it is the only reasonably solution that will actually protect the edge.


----------



## Mitbud (Jun 12, 2012)

My son and daughter both think it makes the knife look better.



BurkeCutlery said:


> Nice pics! Thanks!
> 
> I'm happy you like them. I know the Wusthof one isn't customary, but it is the only reasonably solution that will actually protect the edge.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 12, 2012)

Simple, functional and aesthetically pleasing... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wagstaff (Jun 12, 2012)

Super cool! Thanks for.review and pics. Nice work Eamon.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 12, 2012)

Those look very nice, and I also like the flat edge so they can stand up. 

Just wondering, but do people label these? I could see if a person got more than 3, you might have family members trying to figure out which one goes where. Of course, you probably don't use but one or two knives at time, so in reality it wouldn't be an issue, but Justin's modular concept made me think of it -- kind of like the Berti modular knife block that has images along the edge. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd do it, but I'm weary of licensing issues.


----------

